# Death Guard & The Angels of Ecstasy: A story of filth and debauchery



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Fellow heretics, I have decided to put my filth ridden Death Guard and their allies in search of perfection and debauchery, on display for all to judge. Be kind (or don't be, I don't mind), but most of all be truthful.

I have played WHFB before and decided to get stuck into it but with Warriors of Chaos (instead of high elves which is where i started from) after my brother bought some skaven, played some games blah blah blah - now we are fully into 40K for the first time!

My army, obviously, dedicated to to God of disease and pestilence, and their newfound allies devoted the the Dark Prince, is CSM. 

This is their story!


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

This is my Hellbrute, first stages of painting.








Mechanicum smurf at his feet after he crushed his tank!

















That's about it for that guy. More pictures to come!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I like what you've done with the hellbrute, and it's always nice to see a smurf getting stomped. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

I like the colour scheme you choose. To me it fits the model better compare to the usual red flesh tone that most people go for. Nicely executed.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome to the Heresy Whittsy,

Great start! Always nice to see miniatures given a new lease of life; or death depending on how you look at it. 

If you haven't seen this already then allow me to introduce you to Papa Nurgle himself: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=28554

and his distant relative, me: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=107072 (I will return to this project one day haha)

all the best and keep it up!


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

I like what you have done so far; perhaps its face could be made a bit more detailed, but otherwise it looks fine. Will be fun to see how you will continue with them.


----------



## The Blighted (Jul 3, 2013)

looking good cant wait to see more


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

That scheme is beautiful - you've balanced it nicely so your eyes are drawn to all the right places :victory:

My only suggestion would be to add a bit more colour to the base - it might just be the light but it looks very flat compared to the model. A quick drybrush over basing material does wonders to bring out the detail.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Awfun said:


> If you haven't seen this already then allow me to introduce you to Papa Nurgle himself


Hey Awfun, and fellow heretics. As a matter of fact I have seen his work and admire it a lot. Unfortunately I am not that way gifted in the artistic side of things, but I try to put my own into my minis.



Saintspirit said:


> perhaps its face could be made a bit more detailed


Saint, I know what you mean, but from a distance, it looks decent enough (for my standards anyway - but i am always trying to improve my painting with each mini)



Varakir said:


> My only suggestion would be to add a bit more colour to the base - it might just be the light but it looks very flat compared to the model. A quick drybrush over basing material does wonders to bring out the detail.


Varakir, I did this base, along with my cultists, with GW sand and tufts of grass. Since then I have been using the Stirland Mud texture paint. It's on the list to scrape off and re-do with the paint to fit it into the scheme of my army. 

Thanks Khorne, Wookie and Blighted for the comments. Appreciate it. More pictures to come today.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

My cultists in full force, again the bases need to be redone in the Stirland Mud. 



























The champion with the shotgun is named Duke (like Duke Nukem) muhahaha.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

whittsy said:


> The champion with the shotgun is named Duke (like Duke Nukem) muhahaha.


NICE :victory:

Those cultists look fantastic, when i finally paint my DV chaos i hope they look this good.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey there, I think the cultists are looking good. I like the color contrast between the green of the clothes and the warm flesh tones. Which is somewhat atypical, many nurgle devotees go for a pale or pallid skin tone.

The dreadnought er helbrute has some good and some bad things going on. I like the skeleton dangling from the chains. That was a nice touch. 

First a few simple things. I'm still seeing mold lines and join lines between the pieces. Those will always detract from the model no matter how well painted it is. They might even take away more from a well painted model.

The dirty bone color is far more successful than the green, and has a really nice gradation texture. The green is more flat, and the highlighting isn't as consistent which leads it to look more plastic.

I'm not sure that the frag launchers are really adding anything.

The metal trim is mostly looking really nice, especially with the bone areas. Again it isn't as good with the green. It looks like there is some additional texture in the metal trim around the face, either from heavy handed dry brushing, bad spray primer, dust in the primer, or it might be a jpg artefact. It's hard to tell which.

Also the sections of ribbed tubing could use another wash (argrax nightshade) and another bone highlight.

I would also encourage you to pick out the studs in a different metallic color. I think a mostly desaturated color like scorpion brass might work.

I think the problem with the green is the highlight. The highlights are flat and are too big a jump from the base color.

I hope that's helpful!
And keep up the good work!


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Kreuger said:


> I'm still seeing mold lines and join lines between the pieces.


Thanks for the feed back Kreuger! I'll give you the reason why you still see "mold lines", because they aren't... exectly... You see, I did scrape away the lines, then glued it all together with superglue and.... saw the Hellbrutes face sitting there on the desk, so i had to surgically pry it apart (i used a scalpel) and put his face in and glues him back together, I did my best to cover the lines up but it wasn't a very good job!



Kreuger said:


> I'm not sure that the frag launchers are really adding anything.


Just some smoke launchers for something different.



Kreuger said:


> The metal trim is mostly looking really nice, especially with the bone areas. Again it isn't as good with the green. It looks like there is some additional texture in the metal trim around the face, either from heavy handed dry brushing, bad spray primer, dust in the primer, or it might be a jpg artefact. It's hard to tell which.


probably one of the parts they add in the agrax earthshade, as there is about 4 - 5 coasts of it on this particular model!

As for the highlighting, I'm trying to do "low lights", I dont particularly want bright vibrant colours on this Death Guard army, going for the dull rotten look. I could go over it with Nurgling Green as opposed to Elysian Green.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, I'm glad it's helpful. I Definitely wasn't suggestion "high" highlights on the green. I think the green highlights ares too flat and bright as it is. The flatness contributes a blotchy look, but not in a nice diseased way.

You might want to consider some stippling on the green to give it a little more texture, maybe even some streaky washes of browns, blacks, greens, or dull reds oozing from the holes, the folds , and the cables.

I took another look and done of the trim around the head is still green and could be tightened up.

I think the other conceptual issue I'm having, is that the green being as flat as it is is throwing me because it's also the "fleshy" part if the model which might otherwise have more texture and variation.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Here is one of the Lords of the Death Guard. Lord Eliphas, the Inheritor!

















boasting a golden trim and a murder sword.









and a dead bear or something :shok:


----------



## The Blighted (Jul 3, 2013)

the cultist look awesome as does the lord but i feel as if the bronze on the lord needs to look a bit more weathered or rusted it just seems to clean for nurgle


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That lord looks fantastic. The cloak is very nice. +rep.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, bronze doesn't really "rust" like iron but it does oxidize and form a dark patina and develop verdigris.

You might be able to do some of that with dirty washes and some speckling with warp lock bronze (which is basically the color of tarnished bronze). 

Add to that some light-dry dabs of light blue-turquoise-white and you'll have done mangy looking bronze.

P.s. I think the Lord is looking really good. He does have a few spots where he isn't as dirty as elsewhere, and a few spots where the washes dried unevenly, but otherwise he's solid.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

The Blighted said:


> i feel as if the bronze





Kreuger said:


> bronze doesn't really "rust" like iron but it does oxidize and form a dark patina and develop verdigris


Its gold trim, gold doesn't rust . As for the bits that are "cleaner" than most, I am to assume you mean the green "cloth" with the face in it? I didn't want to over do it as I kinda fluked the effect of part of his armour being alive.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Gotcha. The gold looks fairly reddish in the photos so I would have bought that it was good old dwarf bronze or beaten copper.

I actually meant the green parts of the hands which don't look like they got a good washing yet. And the green interleaving plate between the upper arm and the shoulder pauldron.
And the green bits peaking out between the trim on the inside of the left arm and the regular arm armor plates.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Ahhhh.... i see it. Damn close up photos, bringing out all the imperfections!


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's the DV chosen with their Lord Eliphas. Many kills have these men been involved in.... mostly Dark Angels deathwing bikers. Muhahahaha


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

this is my forgeworld sorcerer. He is unnamed as yet. I'm more than happy to take suggestions for names though. Something that fits his model. Thanks guys.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work all round there :so_happy:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I found the cultists to be incredible! What colours did you use for them?


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

forkmaster said:


> I found the cultists to be incredible! What colours did you use for them?


Both are painted very simply.
Tybore's Thorn (Tybore is the cultist with the axe and claw and his retinue) is painted in Ogryn Camo then washed with Anthonian Camoshade with Nurgling Green highlights. The "rust" on the bronze was done with Stegadon Scale Green, then Sotek Green and finally Temple Guard Blue.

Duke's Raiders (Duke the one with the shotgun) Is also very simple.
Castellan Green with the Anthonian Camoshade and then highlighted with Elysian Green. Rust on these guys is done with Rhinox Hide, then Skrag Brown then Troll Slayer Orange.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

This is the near completion rate of my sorcerer. He's just got a few touch ups to do on the spears shaft and the banners pole plus the base needs some sprucing up.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

whittsy said:


> Both are painted very simply.
> Tybore's Thorn (Tybore is the cultist with the axe and claw and his retinue) is painted in Ogryn Camo then washed with Anthonian Camoshade with Nurgling Green highlights. The "rust" on the bronze was done with Stegadon Scale Green, then Sotek Green and finally Temple Guard Blue.
> 
> Duke's Raiders (Duke the one with the shotgun) Is also very simple.
> Castellan Green with the Anthonian Camoshade and then highlighted with Elysian Green. Rust on these guys is done with Rhinox Hide, then Skrag Brown then Troll Slayer Orange.


Why thank you very much!


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

As you will come to see from me is I usually start painting something, then change to another project. Its a flaw I have but I get these ideas and need to put them to use! I have half painted up some termis and my predator tank, then i change to my raptors, then my sorcerer (the one I have posted up here but still have not finished! UGH) Anyway, I punched out my raptors with the help of the new effect paints, hope you guys like them! (I had to reformat my hard drive so I lost all my pictures on my computer, I'm downloading Dropbox again so I'll post up some WIP pictures of them I have any.....)

I DID! YES!

































SO basically its the usual Death World Forest base coat and Iron Breaker for the metals (I will be phasing out Iron Breaker and using Lead Belcher because A) Its better quality and B) It's better god damn quality!)









As we see here, Lead Belcher dry brush on the guns and chain swords. (much better quality!) Forgive the only 1 photo, they all look the same really and don't want to overload this post.

















Here I've put the line of Elysian Green on the edge of the armour plates after a drenching of Agrax Earthshade (about 2 - 3 coats of it each model) Some of it looks a bit dodgey (thicker lines than other parts etc)because my very fine detail brush was up the shitter and my detail brush wasn't looking much better....

















And then Temple Guard Blue on the vents and plasma just to break up the green, was an experiment, its a bit iffy in some parts but from regular "playing the game distance from the eye" they don't look bad at all. More photos of these guys to come in a post soon to come.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

And here they are competed (bar the drybrush on base and the vanilla helmet on the champions base.)









Here is some of the work I've done with Typhus Corrosion and the Rust paint, quite good effects.































And some closer looks at the blue vents/plasma.

























The champion of the squad, probably going to name him Rocky, with his power fist and plasma pistol. He likes it in close, he's in the arse kicking business, and business is goooooood.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking good, the blue provides a nice contrast color for them and the rust has come out very well. Nice work. What's next?


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> Looking good, the blue provides a nice contrast color for them and the rust has come out very well. Nice work. What's next?


I dunno. I can't really paint any of my big stuff atm because my spray gun is up the shitter . Started some work on my custom Lord with magnetised arms (only because I'm using him this saturday), but I'm keen to paint my termi lord (also with magnetised weapons) and my termi squad. I just don't know!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Spray gun? Invest in an airbrush my friend, it's worth it trust me, even if only for the reliability!

When in doubt flip a coin I say!


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> Spray gun? Invest in an airbrush my friend, it's worth it trust me, even if only for the reliability!


Yes, airbrush was what I meant to say. My old man buggered it somehow (temporarily living in with my parents while I claw my way back into full time work!). It works for about the first minute, then after that it clogs and doesn't spray. It's really doing my head in!


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

For those of you who are interested in my work, I'm currently working on some obliterators (Mutilator models). My green stuff work is puss to say the least, but thankfully my brother has helped me out in lending me his bitz box (full of loyalist heavy weapons he hasn't used) so now instead of green stuffing dodgey looking cannons on, I can now green stuff BIG GUNZ onto them making them look like the stupidly over gunned monstrosities that they are! Pictures to come in the week. In the mean time, I've built up my 2nd plague marine squad and 3 bikers i got for christmas!


























Bringers of Decay - biker squad









soon to be obliterators

and






my sorcerer whos spear tip snapped off so i've glued a chaos knights halberd on


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

My Autocannon Havoc squad WIP.

































The last is obviously an autocannon, the 2 guys without guns will hold one of these badboys each.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

As in usual whittsy fashion, I've delayed painting to do more modelling....

As promised earlier in the thread I've modeled 3/4 of my Obliterators. Critisism is welcome but dont be too over critical of my greenstuff work, I know it sucks, but I just cant figure out how to make it look.... nurgley.. like so many other people >_<! Ah well, here they are. 

































































All, well most of the parts have come from my brothers SM bitz box, some are from my Havoc conversion stuff (so from IG heavy weapons teams) and sponson Heavy Bolters n what not. Hope the heretics approve of these abominations of life and see past my shitty GS work and see the trueness of them.... their ability to ... ahh... obliterate


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Dont sell yourself short whittsy. I think the GS work you have done with these guys is awesome. It looks properly Nurgle as its pockmarked and lumpy. Exactly what i would have expected from a disciple of the lord of rot.


----------



## cole.mvb (Jul 6, 2011)

Looks awesome the only thing I would say is the edges of the greenstuff where it meets the plastic look a little too ''smooth''. Maybe add another thin strip of greenstuff in those areas and, poke/drag & pull the greenstuff outward to kinda bring it together. The thinner the better though, it'll look like slime and torn/rotten flesh. I actually have a nurgle army back in Texas. Always nice to see other nurgle armies.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

cole.mvb said:


> Looks awesome the only thing I would say is the edges of the greenstuff where it meets the plastic look a little too ''smooth''. Maybe add another thin strip of greenstuff in those areas and, poke/drag & pull the greenstuff outward to kinda bring it together. The thinner the better though, it'll look like slime and torn/rotten flesh. I actually have a nurgle army back in Texas. Always nice to see other nurgle armies.











































I did as you suggested and put a thin layer of GS on the edges and sread it out. Great tip. Cheers!

And he's the same tip put into place on my bikers


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Some solid work! I cant wait to get my FW stuff and start building my actual DG and not just zombies haha


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Slowly painting up my second squad of Plague Marines atm "Dispersers of Rot".

Heres some WIP.









"you lookin' at me?"









The champion of the squad, haven't chosen a name for him yet, but it's gotta be bad arse. He's got a power fist ffs! AND A COMBI MELTA!

















So far, just a Death World Forest base coat with a heavy wash or 2 of Agrax Earthshade. Then the metal trim in Leadbelcher. Once they are all trimmed up I'll wash them again and then go over them with the "finer" details.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

And here begins some of my Angels of Ecstasy. A Slaanesh traitor warband. I've bought the Crimson Slaughter supp and I hate how the CS look. I know its blasphemy, blah blah blah, whatever. I'm also not a fan of the Crimson Slaughter anyway, so I thought, I'll use the supp to make my Death Guard or my AoE, or just use my regular codex for either one. Depends how I'm feeling. Anyway. I've started by doing up some noise marines.

















Here is the Noise Marine champion. He isn't named yet but He has a slain daemon of Tzeentch head as his shoulder pad. To celebrate his victory, he snapped the horns off the daemon and shoved them into his own head to feel the pleasure of victory.









Here's my Blastmaster...

















And this is my Noise Marine carrying his sonic blaster, the steel guitar strings are a pain to work with but hey, it's what I got. It's the first time using a material like this on my models too, as some of you have probably seen none of my models have this on them.









This is the same marine with his gun done up to resemble a Sonic Blaster, minus strings obviously.









And this is the Lord of my Angels of Ecstasy. Not sure if I should be putting some Greenstuff on him to make him look more Slaaneshi or leave him as is.. Tips are welcome! Cheers guys n gals.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Some nice original stuff here, i particularly like the way you've done the wiring and your creativity with the noise champion. the lord is already a very detailed model, i don't think he really needs much work unless you wanted to do anything ideosyncratic...


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Iraqiel said:


> Some nice original stuff here, i particularly like the way you've done the wiring and your creativity with the noise champion. the lord is already a very detailed model, i don't think he really needs much work unless you wanted to do anything ideosyncratic...


Thanks Iraqiel, I owe @revolantis for the idea on the conversions on the noise marines. I'd built all the marines (20 in total) and was going to make them nurgle CSM, but when i got the CS supp, I decided on Slaanesh, so I've got some work to do considering some of the models are already glued together. I'm also waiting for some backpacks to become available on Ebay so they can have backpacks :cray: so it may be some time until they're 100% completed. As for the Lord, he's a great looking model, far too detailed to be an Aspiring Champion, but I don't think he feels Slaaneshi enough, but there's no detail I want to cover up...


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Iraqiel said:


> Some nice original stuff here, i particularly like the way you've done the wiring and your creativity with the noise champion. the lord is already a very detailed model, i don't think he really needs much work unless you wanted to do anything ideosyncratic...


Thanks Iraqiel, I owe @revolantis for the idea on the conversions on the noise marines. I'd built all the marines (20 in total) and was going to make them nurgle CSM, but when i got the CS supp, I decided on Slaanesh, so I've got some work to do considering some of the models are already glued together. I'm also waiting for some backpacks to become available on Ebay so they can have backpacks :cray: so it may be some time until they're 100% completed. As for the Lord, he's a great looking model, far too detailed to be an Aspiring Champion, but I don't think he feels Slaaneshi enough, but there's no detail I want to cover up...


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

My Chapter Master (Chaos Lord) of the Angels of Ecstasy. WIP obviously.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

in true whittsy fashion I started painting a different model half way through what I was already painting. My termi lord/sorcerer. Some WIP photos









Here he is before he drenching in Agrax, Death World Forest for the green and Ushanti Bone for the cream









all drenched up!









The Tyrannid head, doing it Hive Fleet Leviathan (but I forgot the colour scheme to it so I painted it pink.... its going to get re-painted proper colours!)









Here he is with his most of his details done. He is magnetised, that's why he has no arms.

Unfortunately its quite chilly this morning in Queensland, Australia so I'm unable to paint because of this old girl






shes shivering on my lap


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Its been a while since my last post, life has been hectic and now I'm going to have EVEN less time to paint . Snared a job with nearly 50 hours a week O_O. Anyway, I finished this guy a few days ago. Hope you like it, took me a few days with hours invested in him. His base still needs Stirland Mud but I'm saving that for when I've got more than 1 model to base.
























He doubles as a Lord and a Sorcerer. I also need to name him and I need a name that FITS! If you guys can help with that, that'd be schweet!









His weapons, all magnetised!









He he is with combi-bolter and power/force axe!.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ooh, read through this thread, and I very much dig what you've done with the Dark Vengeance minis. Great colors there and on the Raptors.

If I have a bone to pick, it's probably with the Oblitilators--I can't help but feel you used too much Green Stuff and ended up with big mounds of it, where some restraint might have served better. But then, hell, I've kitbashed my own half a dozen sloppy Oblits, so... I'm in little place to talk.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Really great nurgly project log. Nurgle players always seem to have a great Conversion skills cough @humakt cough. I don't see raptors a lot so it's nice to see them. Finally I can't wait to see more Slaanesh :grin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That termie lord is very nice. Liking the ability to swap out the weapons.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Mossy Toes said:


> Ooh, read through this thread, and I very much dig what you've done with the Dark Vengeance minis. Great colors there and on the Raptors.
> 
> If I have a bone to pick, it's probably with the Oblitilators--I can't help but feel you used too much Green Stuff and ended up with big mounds of it, where some restraint might have served better. But then, hell, I've kitbashed my own half a dozen sloppy Oblits, so... I'm in little place to talk.


Thanks Mossy, those DV models were the first CSM models I ever painted, and the first models I've ever painted in Nurgle colours. As for the Oblits, I can't help but feel the same way. They started as Mutilators and I think that was the main problem, had too many spikey bits to cover up etc. Ah well, I'll get more down the track and improve on it.



revilo44 said:


> Really great nurgly project log. Nurgle players always seem to have a great Conversion skills cough @humakt cough. I don't see raptors a lot so it's nice to see them. Finally I can't wait to see more Slaanesh



Thanks rev! I'm honoured that you think I have "great conversion skills". As for the raptors, they were a pain in the arse to paint and I'm lamenting getting more. I'm excited about my Slaaneshi guys too, I've sorted out how to paint their armour plates and once I've painted up my Nurgle termis, I'm onto the Slaaneshi guys!



Khorne's Fist said:


> That termie lord is very nice. Liking the ability to swap out the weapons.


And thankyou KF, this was the first mini (excluding my forgefiend) that I used magnets on, and it worked out quite well other than his chainfist/LC set up looks like he wants to hug everyone.







LORD OF HUGGING!


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Seeing as I will eventually incorporate Daemons of Khorne and Tzeentch in my army (having all 4 Gods in different ways) I thought I'd post my Kharn conversion. Reason for doing this was a guy at my local GW gave me 9 Bloodletters pre painted, (averagely, and I'll strip them and re paint them) but I needed a 10th blood letter and just had Kharn there, with no place in my army as a marine.... so I made him a champion of Khorne, who was blessed with Daemonhood, but displeased Khorne as a Prince and was shamefully demoted to a lowly Bloodletter champion, in full power armour, to remind him of his failures, and he's working his way back to becoming a Prince!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice stuff whittsy, it's always great to see fluff to back up cool conversions. Speaking of which, I think converting the Kharn model into a daemon is the best use of it that I've seen yet... I don't really care for the bare armed marine look myself but it could look awesome the way that you are doing it!


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks @Iraqiel. The idea was to include Khorne into my army with Daemons. As it is now I was given a limited ed. Space Wolf captain (forget his name, Krom Homohand or whatever, the dude from the new box set) and converted him up into a khorne lord. I've named his Caedes Rex (Latin for Slaughter King). Pictures to come later in the week


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

So the newest models on my agenda have been my Terminators. I hate painting terminators. Probably shows in the paint job but ah well. They aren't finished yet but here they are.


----------

